# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Windsurfen/Surfen im Winter - Herzprobleme

## surfster75

Moin,
durch den Artikel in der dd konnte ich ein Vorfall vor ein paar Jahren beim Wintersurfen in DK sehr gut einsortieren, als ich nach einem Duck-Dive mega Herzrasen bekam, dass ich nicht weiterpaddeln konnte. (Nein, ich habe mir keine Energydrinks vorher reingezogen und der sehr sportlich bin ich auch nicht ;-))

Nach meiner Erinnerung ging es nach ein paar Minuten wieder, aber seitdem habe ich ziemlich Respekt vor den Wintersessions. 

Kurze Frage an Euch:
Habt Ihr Mittel oder Wege gefunden, damit kontrolliert umzugehen?

Leider wird im Artikel ja nicht direkt ein Lsungsweg aufgezeichnet. Wrde gerne wieder auch im Winter aufs Wasser und vielleicht kennt hier jemand entsprechende Tricks. Vielen Dank vorab!

----------

